# BoneLoss



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm taking Actonel for Bone loss. It makes me nauseated & dizzy. Has anyone had the same experience with Actonel? Did you switch to another drug that works better for you? if so, which one?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey PWO2, I have 30% bone loss and have tried Fosamax and Actonel. Both gave me way to many side effects and I was unable to take them. Recently I started Boniva which is one tab per month. The Boniva gave me awful leg and back pain the next day, after that I was back to normal. I will stay on the Boniva.Char


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Char. I'll try Boniva.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

There is another product for osteoporosis called Forteo. It is not a pill, it is an injection, but it rebuilds bone as it contains parathyroid hormone.


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

I have been taking Forteo injections for almost 3 months now. I had tried Actonel and Fosamax but could not tolerate the GI upset that went with both of them. Then, for a year, I took Zometa (actually it's a once yearly IV drip for 15 minutes) but it did not help my bone density. So, now I'm trying Forteo. It is expensive - about $800 a month, but much of that expense is covered by my insurance carrier since the other drugs did not help. You only take it for 18-24 monthts. Forteo is supposed to be the only medication that actually builds bone mass. The others just slow down bone loss. The daily injections use such a small needle that they really are barely noticable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

I did not like some of the dangers of Forteo, but than all of them of have dangerous side effects. So far I have been barely able to tolerate Boniva, just have no choice have to take one of them, now waiting for AMG 162 to be approved. It is a twice per year injection.Char


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

I take fosomax 1/week. First thing in the morning, drink a full glass of water, take the pill, then drink 2 more full glasses of water or as much water as possible for 1/2 hour. Don't eat anything, or drink anything but water, or take any other meds. Keep standing (I take shower). Then, 1/2 to 1 hour after taking the fosomax, eat breakfast. I have no side effects at all. Went from 20% bone loss to no bone loss. I'm also taking 1800 mg calcium per day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

That is wonderful Oldie, for me with Fosamax it was not a standing or taking of Fosamax problem. It was the side effects a few days after such as incredible bone pain and a swollen jaw. But I have no choice and will have to keep taking the Boniva in order to get your results. The side effects with Boniva are not as severe and I take 1200 mg plus of calcium with D per day using supplements and dairy products.Char


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

HI Char: That's interesting. I hope the Boniva works. It's good that we can at least test for bone loss. I used to brake bones all the time. Then, I found out why! I had a bad fall after taking fosomax, and no broken bones! Keep at it, and I hope you get to 0% loss soon.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

It is of interest to read about the book "The Myth of Osteoporosis"http://www.mcdcentury.com/Myth%20of%20Osteoporosis.htmChanged my thinking on what the doctors say we should take.Bear in mind, that our doctors get their research from the drugcompanies! I took my bone density test results to a rheumatologist who said he is a "diagnosticcynic" - I had told my own doctor I didn't want anyone who would recommenddrugs because I didn't want to take them. This rheumatologist - a conventionally-trained doctor - said I shouldn't be as concerned as I was.I do eat the right things, and take 1500 mgs of a good calcium (with Vit D3,magnesium and other minerals)...Vit K to help the calcium get to my bones...a good multi-vit...Omega 6/3 Fish Oils...and I exercise as much as I can - likewalking up as well as down the stairs umpteen times a day, a reclining bike, lots of walking.Weight baring exercises are the best, but I have a bad back.O


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey OppOnn, very interesting, but I think all of that is a myth. Osteoporosis is a serious disease and I know 2 women older than me that are severely disabled from Osteoporosis. Besides fractures of the spine they have severe pain. I do not want to end up with those problems and I take plenty of Calcium, very active with biking, boating, fishing, walking, and lightweights. Used to lead a roller speed team for kids. I just could not keep the bone degeneration away, I do not take any Rx meds and I do not want to take the Boniva. Alas, I will take it to reverse the bone loss and prevent more bone loss and fractures.Char


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes, Gardentime, you are, of course, right. It can be a serious and silent disease. But it seems to me that many test results are interpreted incorrectly, especially, as in my case, which is why I took them to rheumatologist who has an open mind and why I didn't take the drugs my own doctor wanted me on.I also know that, although my own doctor put on the referral that I had Crohn's Disease, and although I mentioned it to everyone I met during the procedure, including the front desk, no mention was made of Crohn's when I received the interpretation and test results. Someone I highly respect who works in a special osteoporosis clinic (alas, nowhere near me) told me it is important the fact I have Crohn's be taken into account, and it wasn't. Also, I'm a long term back sufferer. Interesting, my lumbar area had signs of osteo but my all-important hip area has no signs.Whatever, it is indeed a disease to be taken seriously, but not everyone need actually go on drugs, especially when many of them upset our already upset stomachs even more and make us feel worse, with long term side effects and sometimes short term ones, too, like hair loss,weight gain, feeling lousy, etc.It is important to monitor bone density on a regular basis. And to take into account the bone density and z-scores, not just the t-scores which most doctors only do, because the t-scores compare one to a 25 year old and younger whereas the z-scores take into account one's own age. Not all of us are 25 and younger anymore. However, if someone is and has, e.g. Crohn's, it is v. important to take note because Crohn's in particular can cause very earlybone density problems, which start very early and if, say a 20 year old isn't getting enough of the right nutrition, then that person's bone loss will start at the very worst time in their lives, early.I have researched. For me, it is better not to take drugs. My scores were better last time, not worse. For others, drugs may be important. We must all, to some extent, be our own doctors.O


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey OppOnn, you are correct about the z scores being more accurate. My z score were just as lousy as my t score. (z -1.7 hips and spine) Anyhow Boniva does not upset my stomach and I hope it causes weight gain. Could use another 10 to 15 pounds, but for a few days after taking Boniva it causes bone pain. Besides mild Crohn's I have other factors which caused the Osteoporosis. Char


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Char,Which drug company has AMG 162? Has a NDA been filed for it? If so, when was it filed?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey PWO2, this is the link,http://www.docguide.com/news/content.nsf/n...5256FCC0050BB3A


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you! I'll check out the website. One more question. I've been taking Boniva for 6 days, & it has given me chronic diarrhea, (even though I have had chronic constipation for several years. Does the diarrhea get any better?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

You have been taking Boniva for 6 months?No diarrhea from the Boniva and that was a big surprise, as Fosamax caused D. Actually I am controlling my D to the point of C, and I feel better. Some break thru at times, depending on what foods I am stuffing myself.char


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

No. I've been taking Boniva for 6 DAYS. It's nice not to be constipated, but the D is really wearing me out. I hope it slows down.


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

What are the side effects of Forteo?


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Here are the side effects of Forteo from their website:"What are the possible side effects of FORTEO?Most side effects are mild and include dizziness and leg cramps. If you become lightheaded or have fast heartbeats after your injection, sit or lie down until you feel better. If you do not feel better, call your health care provider before continuing treatment.Contact your health care provider if you have continuing nausea, vomiting, constipation, low energy, or muscle weakness. These may be signs there is too much calcium in your blood.Patients may experience 1 or more of the following at the site of the injection: redness, swelling, pain, itching, a few drops of blood, and bruising. These are usually mild and last for a short time."The only side effect that I've had (I just started my 4th month of the daily injections) has been some bone discomfort (aches in some of the long bones). Certainly not enough to make me want to discontinue the Forteo.Forteo is the ONLY medication that has ever been demonstrated to actually encourage bone density improvement. The other drugs slow down the bone breakdown but they do not encourage bone growth. My Z scores started out at -3.7 (which, in my opinion, is horrible -- about the same as a 95 yr old woman with osteopororis) so I really didn't have much choice. I tried Fosamax and Actonel but could not tolerate the GI side effects. I tried the Zometa IV injection but it did not help my bone density. Most of my improvement so far came from exercise and calcium supplements. I'm hoping that the Forteo will help. The daily injections are simply a non-issue. The needle is so small that I have never felt any sensation that you would call pain.


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you Echris. This helps alot. I'm with you. I think I'm too young to have this much bone loss. I started having a series of health problems several years ago, & I'm tired of researching health problems. You've helped me cut to the chase. I have osteopenia & I didn't see this coming. I've always been active, so I didn't think I was at high risk for this. I feel like I've inherited all of the bad genes from my ancestors. I have appts this week with my Internist & Orthopedist, so I'm going to ask about Forteo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey PWO2, my Boniva is a once per month dose. I take my Boniva the 8th of each month. Are you on daily Boniva?Char


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

No, Char. It's once a month. I started taking it 7 days ago. Today is the first day I didn't have D. Maybe it has stopped. I assume I'll go back to C. I'm nervous about the bone loss. I'm only 49.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey PWO2, Boniva does promote bone growth. The RN that runs the Osteoporosis Clinic in my area takes monthly Boniva and has increased her bone growth. Here is another article on upcoming bone meds:http://www.drugresearcher.com/news/ng.asp?...entifies-strongChar


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Char, You are awesome!!! I just printed the article & will read it tonight. I have to get on top of this! Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey PWO2, Awesome was the same word my husband said yesterday afternoon. I caught a fat 18 inch smallmouth bass off of our pier using a rubber minnow lure. LOLGlad to help you.Char


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Char, That's a big fish. I fished with my Dad & Grandfather when I was a kid, but I don't think I caught one that big. I think we had to throw all of mine back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey PWO2, took my Boniva on Dec 8, and side effcts started 2 days later, mainly back/hip pain. Generally not feeling real good, but I think the pain is not quite as bad. Still I will stick with it until some new osteoporosis drug comes on the market. My Sister recently was diagnosed with Osteoporosis and will start Fosamax. Another bummer the fish have not been biting, only the skeeters are biting.char


----------

